# Thoughts on the "Fancy Cigar" kit>>>



## follow3 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey all,

What are your opinions on the new fancy cigar kit?

I turned a nice BOW blank yesterday, got 8 coats of CA to turn out flawless, decided to put this kit on it and I am embarrased to give it to the intended recipient.

When I look at it I picture ... a pimp from some comedy like Saturday Night Live. You know... Purple fur coat, giant fur trimmed hat, over sized shades, pattent leather boots and a giant gold chain with this pen hanging on it. LOL

What do Y'all think?
Is it a little too over the top?
Does it look like something out of a bubble gum machine?

I think it was a good idea, but the quality is just not there.

Just my 2 cents, hope I didn't step on toes.

Steve


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 24, 2008)

Steve, I do think you nailed it!


----------



## rdunn12 (Feb 24, 2008)

I have done a few of them and yeah they are a bit over the top.Switching the nibs from 2 kits to match the clip is a help.But not much of one.I have done a few but won't do anymore.At first I thought it looked kinda cool,but the more I look at it the more gaudy it looks.Just my opinion.Ronald.


----------



## alphageek (Feb 24, 2008)

I dunno.. To me the cigars can be a bit plain at times.  I'm torn by this one..  It can be gaudy at times, but I also thing with the right blank, it adds to it.   Like the poster, I think BOW wouldn't work on it, but I thinks some things do... I did this one from Dawns PR and I like it on this kit.  (My opinion of course).


----------



## follow3 (Feb 24, 2008)

I gotta agree, that looks MUCH better with that blank than with the BOW I turned.

Maybe it does depend on the blank???

I still like my pimp description though[)]

Steve



> _Originally posted by alphageek_
> 
> I dunno.. To me the cigars can be a bit plain at times.  I'm torn by this one..  It can be gaudy at times, but I also thing with the right blank, it adds to it.   Like the poster, I think BOW wouldn't work on it, but I thinks some things do... I did this one from Dawns PR and I like it on this kit.  (My opinion of course).


----------



## eskimo (Feb 24, 2008)

Just for grins, I bought a gold and a silver & swapped parts so I didn't have the contrasting look.  It came out pretty well.  I'll post some pics on it soon.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey, whats wrong with wearing stuff like that? [:I]

I agree its over the top, and to get one good looking pen you have to buy two kits (great marketing idea).[V]


----------



## Sfolivier (Feb 25, 2008)

I think the clip is the part that hurts the most. Otherwise, by swapping parts between two kits, it wouldn't be so bad... Maybe we also need to swap the clip with a standard cigar kit... It'll be a pimp without a hat then I guess  Alternatively, you can try to market the pen to pimps. You know, there's no accountability for taste!!!


----------



## R2 (Feb 25, 2008)

The right mix of kit/kits and blank produces a reasonable pen. On a couple of occasions I have seen really top notch examples posted on these forums,


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 25, 2008)

Who sells that kit?


----------



## alphageek (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jwoodwright_
> 
> Who sells that kit?


I know there is a couple of online places, but I've only made a few so far - so I get mine at woodcraft.


----------



## edstreet (Feb 25, 2008)

I bought about 5 kits and have yet to use one of them because of the reason mentioned plus nothing really seems to go with it.


----------



## wickford (Feb 25, 2008)

I think that those kits are okay, but you definitely need to swap the nibs...Looks much better in my opinion.  Also also agree with the others in that blank selection is very important since this kit is so "busy"...I've seen some really nice ones posted in the SOYP section here...I bought 2 of the kits (so I could swap the nibs) to try out so we'll see how it goes...


----------



## Chasper (Feb 25, 2008)

Its a pimp pen, you nailed it.  I made a few, I used the most flashy poly resin blanks I could find; raging red, bold blue, passion purple, jade green.  Its not my taste, and I wouldn't buy a used car from anyone who would buy one of these pens from me, but I think there are people who will like them.  I going to need to put some rinestones on the gift boxes for these pens.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by follow3_
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> ...



ROTFLMAO!! 

First, it is a Berea kit, available at Beartoothwoods and ArizonaSilhouette.

Secondly, gaudy, YES!!

With some blanks it works.  My son did our first one with a red acrylic and it sold in moments.  BOW is not the material to use, in my opinion, given the pimp factor. 

Thanks for a great laugh!


----------



## Scott-n-KY (Feb 25, 2008)

I did same as wickford, bought 4 from AS, swapped out the nibs, made 1 so far turned out real nice. people really like it. Swapping out the nibs makes a big difference.

.


----------



## Jarheaded (Feb 25, 2008)

I bought a few, looked at them at home and returned them the next time I went to the store. I thought they looked cheap and gaudy.


----------



## Tanner (Feb 25, 2008)

Have not purchased any, probably won't.


----------



## BruceK (Feb 25, 2008)

I got both types of ultra cigar kits plus the premium platinum during the Woodcraft group buy.  I turned my first ever cigar kit yesterday. I used BOW as the wood and was debating which kit to use.  I tried all sorts of combos and decided the ultra cigar in any form just didn't work with the BOW.  I went with the platinum cigar kit and it looks pretty good.  I'm thinking acrylics will work best with the ultra kits.


----------



## Sfolivier (Feb 25, 2008)

I just realized... What's a BOW blank?


----------



## avbill (Feb 25, 2008)

Bethlehem Olive Wood


----------



## Rick_G (Feb 25, 2008)

I've only done one of each.  I did the gold with amboyna burl and it was a little gaudy.  I did the chrome one with ebony and it actually looked pretty good.  The person ordering it loved it.  I think it would have looked better with the chrome nib rather than the gold one.  Here's the one I did in ebony.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 25, 2008)

Personally, i HATE gold and silver together - in a pen, watch, etc...so I'm not a fan of this kit...


----------



## rhahnfl (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah... I think it definitely calls for a plain blank... which it can dress up. Anything fancy to start with comes out over the top.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jarheaded_
> 
> I bought a few, looked at them at home and returned them the next time I went to the store. I thought they looked cheap and gaudy.



Johnny, you are right on! They look cheap and gaudy and I nearly puked when I saw them the first time (same for the pimped-up El Grande named Cambridge)! I normally like Berea kits a lot.
CSUSA has also one I do not care for at all: Lotus.

I have only seen one pen kit in the last years  that I liked immediately when I saw it the first time: The Elegant Beauty from dayacom. No, make this two kits, add the Retro in Rhodium. And the new Zen looks also very nice, I have made one of the non-magnetic ones so far, I like it.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 25, 2008)

I bet Huggy Bear would be very interested in this kit, but the blank would have to be something like purple and neon green.[xx(]

Mike


----------



## hughbie (Feb 25, 2008)

huggy bear?  you're dating yourself with that line!  but you're right, he would def be one to use it....out in public at that!

i'm in the same boat as many of you, i bought one of each mainly to swap nibs and then i would have two sets that would match....i just can't find that 'right' blank to put with either.....doesn't seem to me that wood would work...def a plastic .... yea....a plastic


----------



## spin613 (Feb 25, 2008)

i have not yet made one of these yet, but personally i dont think its to bad[:I]


----------



## follow3 (Feb 25, 2008)

I think that combo looks pretty good together.
The other one I saw that went well together was made of Buffalo horn...again solid black and looked nice.

Maybe the key is to use a solid, plain color so as to not add more action to the already busy kit???



> _Originally posted by Rick_G_
> 
> I've only done one of each.  I did the gold with amboyna burl and it was a little gaudy.  I did the chrome one with ebony and it actually looked pretty good.  The person ordering it loved it.  I think it would have looked better with the chrome nib rather than the gold one.  Here's the one I did in ebony.


----------



## follow3 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey Rudy,

What's a Zen kit and who carries them?

Thanks,
Steve



> _Originally posted by Rudy Vey_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BruceK (Feb 25, 2008)

What's a Zen kit and who carries them?

CSUSA
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...Kits___Zen_Rollerball_Pen_Kit___zen_pen?Args=


----------

